# Low blood pressure??



## bobg (31 Jan 2008)

Anybody out there got it? For years I thought I was lucky then a few months I started feeling a bit dizzy when I stood up if I'd been seated for 1o mins or so. I had a pre gym joining check up yesterday and because it was 130/94 they were a bit concerned about letting me in. I'd just ridden about 25 miles so the bottom reading might have been even lower under normal circs? BTW - I'm 59, eat well, and dont smoke or drink and ride/ swim regularly.
I googled it and scared myself so I'll see the doc but thought I'd check it out here first - 
thanks


----------



## Smeggers (31 Jan 2008)

If you've already Googled it and scared yourself, you seriously do not want to be listening to what people are saying on an internet forum.

Just see and listen to your Doctor.


----------



## domtyler (31 Jan 2008)

You've done the right thing in coming here first Bob. Come in and take a seat the Doctor will see you shortly!


----------



## Twenty Inch (31 Jan 2008)

Eat more salt, drink more alcohol.


----------



## yorkshiregoth (31 Jan 2008)

130/94: Is that classed as low? Reason I ask is 'cos last time I had mine checked about a year ago it was 100/60 and the nurse told me to make sure that I drink loads of water as she deemed it to be a tad low. Not had it checked since though.


----------



## mangaman (31 Jan 2008)

130/94 is a bit high (at least the 94 is) but you had just ridden 25 miles

It's certainly not too low - 130 is perfect

I would see the GP and get it checked when you haven't just done some exercise - should be fine


----------



## Cathryn (31 Jan 2008)

I have low blood pressure too - something like 100/60 I think - and I've never had any problems. If you're getting dizzy, I'd def head over to the doctors but I'm not too worried about my blood pressure!!


----------



## Crackle (31 Jan 2008)

Just pop into soapbox. That'll raise it.


----------



## bobg (31 Jan 2008)

Thanks all - feel better already! It was the gym instructor who suggested that it was too low and then asked if I'd been getting dizzy spells - which I had - I was quite put out when he wasnt keen on signing me up !!Maybe I'm putting two and two together and making five. I'll get it done again, get the dizzy stuff checked out see what happens. Remind me never to google health issues again.


----------



## yenrod (31 Jan 2008)

I'll never forget the time when i had a appt. @ the docs sat morn. cept I forgot: so I made the mile/2 in about a few mins with none to spare: - amazingly the nurse thought I had high blood pressure. I did point out that Id just nearly sprinted the whole way having woken up about 10mins previous; 'that shouldnt have much of an effect' she said -


----------



## caz (31 Jan 2008)

I had my blood pressure taken a couple of weeks ago and it was 107/63, which the nurse said was a tad low. As I understand it from what the nurse said, the normal average is 120/80.

Quoting from "blood pressure monitoring" website:

_140/90mmHg is the level of blood pressure used to diagnose high blood pressure. If your blood pressure is consistently raised at these levels and above, it will need to be treated. Treatment may involve making changes to your lifestyle and/or taking medication._ 

_Hypotension (low blood pressure) usually means blood pressure that is lower than 90/60 mmHg (millimeters of mercury) or is low enough to cause symptoms. When the blood pressure is too low there is inadequate blood flow to the brain and other vital organs, light-headedness or fainting may occur._

_Your blood pressure varies by large amounts, depending on what you are doing. The lowest blood pressures occur when you are asleep or if you relax all your muscles. Standing up, exercising or anxiety all cause an increase in blood pressure. In a single day your blood pressure may vary by 30 to 40 mmHg systolic with similar proportionate changes in diastolic pressure. This is why when you have your blood pressure level assessed it is so __important to have it measured__ under the same conditions every time._


----------



## Will1985 (31 Jan 2008)

Perhaps the gym instructor meant it was too low to get into his hypertension class?!?

130/94 is fine, especially for a 59 year old. Your diastolic BP is a little over the accepted normal range, but as you say you had been riding, so 94 probably isn't so bad.

Ditto mangaman though....get a resting BP taken by the practice nurse because that is the one which counts.


----------



## bobg (4 Feb 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Perhaps the gym instructor meant it was too low to get into his hypertension class?!?
> 
> 130/94 is fine, especially for a 59 year old. Your diastolic BP is a little over the accepted normal range, but as you say you had been riding, so 94 probably isn't so bad.
> 
> Ditto mangaman though....get a resting BP taken by the practice nurse because that is the one which counts.



Thanks Will and Caz, Sorry for delay in replying . I'm waiting for a proper test at the docs. I do occasionally feel a little lightheaded /dizzy when I get up quicky but as I have Menieres Disease, the main symptom of which is dizzyness, I always put it down to that. Did faint when giving blood recently but I wasn't keen to part with an armfull


----------



## mr Mag00 (23 Feb 2008)

i have low blood pressure, until the kids start! surely better than high are there medical implications i have never googled it tbh.


----------



## ASC1951 (1 Mar 2008)

I like the way that, after several paragraphs of sensible stuff, the NHS Direct website admits that 80% of high blood pressure is 'what we call Essential Hypertension", which means that [and I paraphrase] we have no idea what causes it'.

When you burrow through the site and take out the injuries and infections, you find that "we have no idea what causes this" is pretty common. You do need to keep the wonders of modern medicine in perspective.

My bp was through the roof last time my young and enthusiastic new GP measured it and there was talk of lifestyle changes. When I measure it at home every Saturday morning I get about 130/80 with a pulse of 49, which I reckon is perfectly acceptable for 58 y o, so I'm holding back on the lifestyle changes.


----------



## bobg (2 Mar 2008)

ASCs' reply reminded me to re post - Yup said the doc, the BP's ok - it was about the same as ASC - when I mentioned the dizzy spells I got after getting up quickly he said and I quote " try not to get uo quickly" ... ah well ... suppose that makes sense ....


----------



## doyler78 (30 Mar 2008)

Everytime I go to the Doctor's my blood pressure is normal yet everytime work does one of their health fairs and I get it checked its high. Guess work doesn't agree with me.


----------

